# toyota 820A



## loloxa

I have a simple question, hopping to get an answer, no matter where I look I cannot find if the Decostudio or Drawings package send the designs from the PC to the embroidery machine, or if I have to save to a disk and use my legacy system to do the transfer. I know wilcom es does it ( since it states in their web-page), but i have not found a reference about straight to embroidery, for the corel packages, all they admit is the format of the file.... I don't know it might be obvious that they do and I'm just confusing myself, or may be they rely in another software to send the design to the machine... some help as you see would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnydayz

Did you look at the digital artsolutions website or help forum to see if maybe they have an answer there? I would think since they sell the decostudio they might. I wish I could help more


----------



## loloxa

Unfortunately I had no luck finding any info on this subject in any of the pages that provide info on this products, no help forum in digitalartsolutions, their info seems vague or simply I'm looking for wings in a cow, and if it doesn't state "direct to machine" is that probably doesn`t. thanks' for the info anyway, I hope that someone knows the program and can let me know, if sending to the embroidery machine is possible, or that I should start looking for a different approach to getting rid of my 1993 software suite.

regards


----------



## sunnydayz

Here is a link to the support forum, its a little difficult to find Program Support Network Forums, 

Its kinda hidden on the site  But their might be something in there that might help


----------



## KenS

DecoStudio will communicate with the machine directly. There are certain switch settings that have to made on the machine itself.


----------



## loloxa

First thanks to both of you for your help, I've been digging in the smartdesigns forum, and there is little information in their forum about connectivity, so I've been digging throught the t-shirtforums and also I cannot seem to find much about connecting the machines with this pieces of software. I will provably contact Digital art solutions and ask them, but since I'm not in the US or for that matter in a city big enough to get a demo on the product, all I have to rely is in user experience on forums or promises from the vendor ( and I trust the first better, no offense). If anyone has any more info on connectivity to machine from decostudio or drawings x3 it would be very much appreciated, I don't feel like dropping 1900$+ and not know before hand what is exactly that it does, maybe I'm a bit anal about all the tech specs.

regards to all and again thank you.


----------



## sunnydayz

You know what? I think if you call them, they may be able to give you an online demo. I know they did this when me before I bought their products. Its worth a try


----------



## loloxa

Just an update.

After looking and looking sometimes the answer is nothing like you thought it would be.

At the end I decided to use a freeware program to upload to my toyota 820. It reads most formats and can link with no problem to my embroidery machine. although its more based on faith than any indication from the program that is sending anything, but my toyota glows green while receiving data, so It's working; and since I'm not planing on digitizing yet and lettering is all I need, this has been the dicovery ot the day.

Embroidery Tools :: For All Your Embroidery Needs

on my 820 I used the original cable 25-25 serial ( 7 pins on the machine end), a 25 to 9 serial , and a usb to serial adapter (20$) ( I know, it seems like an overkill, but try to connect early 90's equipment nowadays).

serial com config:

baud rate: 9600
Data bits: 8
Stop bits: 2
Parity : Odd
Flow control: hardware

send the design to the embroiderer after having initialized the machine, in this order:
on the toyota do: clear + 1 + set
then on embroidery font plus: file->send to tajima emb machine: via communication port") 

If everything is ok you should see a blinking green light in your machine panel, you proud embroiderer are in business.

Now I think I'm gonna try hooking it up via bluetooth, there are some serial to bluetooth adapters, no to expensive, that would really ease on the cabling 

and remember only 100.00 stiches at a time.


----------



## wonder

I have a TOYOTA 820A and I just went through this same problem. I have WILCOM 65 and even though it claims it will communicate with my 820A you have to have a special cable(which no one sells).I contacted www.pantograms.com which is the Toyota distributor and they sold me the Toyota communication software($550.00 USD) and it works absolutely great. You save your designin DST or EXP format or what you use and then send it to your machine. The only drawback is that because the 820A is an older machine it does not display the design name in the machine window but rather just a number i.e. design 01, design 02 etc. although newer machines display the file name.

I hope this helps,

Kevin


----------



## KenS

I am not sure what version you are using. If you are using Expert Stitch Manager, you can rename the file before sending it. You probably have 3 panes in the window of the software. The left pane shows what the machine has as a design and the stitch progress. The middle pane should have designs that have been or are waiting to be sent to the machine. The right pane should show machines connected to the machine. 

If you look down at the bottom of the middle pane there should be an area that shows where it named the file in a sequence like ESM 103. You can highlight that and change the name and that name will be sent to the machine.


----------



## wonder

My program is Design File Manager 7.5

Kevin


----------



## tomque

Hi,

I have Toyota 820A and I don't have communication cable. 
Does anybody have pin out chart for 25 pin port ?
I found pin out chart for 9 pin port on Pantograms - Your Complete Embroidery Provider
but I don't have Wilcom software and I can't check their support website.

Where can I find Instruction Manual for 820A?
I need dip-switch table at least.
What are correct dip switch settings?

Many thanks


----------



## Patches

loloxa said:


> Just an update.
> 
> After looking and looking sometimes the answer is nothing like you thought it would be.
> 
> At the end I decided to use a freeware program to upload to my toyota 820. It reads most formats and can link with no problem to my embroidery machine. although its more based on faith than any indication from the program that is sending anything, but my toyota glows green while receiving data, so It's working; and since I'm not planing on digitizing yet and lettering is all I need, this has been the dicovery ot the day.
> 
> Embroidery Tools :: For All Your Embroidery Needs
> 
> on my 820 I used the original cable 25-25 serial ( 7 pins on the machine end), a 25 to 9 serial , and a usb to serial adapter (20$) ( I know, it seems like an overkill, but try to connect early 90's equipment nowadays).
> 
> serial com config:
> 
> baud rate: 9600
> Data bits: 8
> Stop bits: 2
> Parity : Odd
> Flow control: hardware
> 
> send the design to the embroiderer after having initialized the machine, in this order:
> on the toyota do: clear + 1 + set
> then on embroidery font plus: file->send to tajima emb machine: via communication port")
> 
> If everything is ok you should see a blinking green light in your machine panel, you proud embroiderer are in business.
> 
> Now I think I'm gonna try hooking it up via bluetooth, there are some serial to bluetooth adapters, no to expensive, that would really ease on the cabling
> 
> and remember only 100.00 stiches at a time.


 

Where exactly do you set your com1 /serial options in that font program anyways?


anyone have any advice how I can send to my 850 using Wilcom 2006? I seem to be able to send my files to the machine manager queue but im not sure how to actualy send the file to the machine, or have the machine grab it from the pc...

programs i have at my disposal currently are WINGSx3, wilcome es-65, and embroidery fonts plus.


----------



## loloxa

the com configuration is done in the properties of the port in windows ( control panel - system- hardware -device manager-ports- ( your port)> properties>port setting) may vary depending on your windows version. works for me, and it opens up a whole bunch of formats, good if you have a whole bunch of floppies with old designs. as noted in my post the indicator for the transfer is a blinking light on the toyota, there is no feedback of the transfer in the software. hope it helps.


----------



## Novellus

*Re: toyota 820A RS232 Null Modem Cable*

I was inside my Toyota AD820 today, and I was reminded of this thread.. So I thought I'd add to it...

Inside the AD820 is a short 7 conductor cable. This cable is about 10 inches long, and has a connector at each end.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3279743209_22bd5217e1_b.jpg

At one end, is a small, black, flat, 7 pin connector. It connects to and becomes part of a larger grey cable, which runs to the CPU board, located on the underside of the machine.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3280/3279853411_871ce27dd9_b.jpg

At the other end, is the 25 pin D Female connector that's accessible at the rear of the machine. This is the connector where you connect the "Null Modem" cable which goes to your PC.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3551/3279908913_d944aa77c0_o.jpg

More "Null Modem" cable information can be found here:

Null Modem

The following dagram is a schemartic of all of this. Please be sure to let me know if you find errors in this diagram, and I'll correct / update it.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/3281867812_4a187da64d_o.jpg

On the CPU board, a Maxim RS238 (IC7) chip takes care of the level translation between RS232 signal levels, and TTL levels.

http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX220-MAX249.pdf

To this image, I added the RS232 names of each pin on the 25 pin D-Sub connector at the rear of the machine.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3517/3283099341_ccf8c2e48b_o.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Novellus

So after resolving my RS232 issues on my Toyota AD820, verifying that the cable described in the post above works correctly, that my computer's COM Port is set correctly (per the threads in this post), ans the both Wilcom and / or Embroidery Fonts PLus are correctly configured on my computer, I was able to succesfully upload embroidery patterns to my Toyota AD820, using either Wilcom, or Embroidery Fonts Plus.

Wilcom gives you some indicatuion (through the Machine Mnager), but EFP, does not.

In both instances, the Yellow "DATA SET" led on the AD820 operator console blinks when data is being transfered to the AD820, and remains ON when a pattern in in the machine ready to be embroidered, or being embroidered.


----------



## shiftblank

This is a pretty nice thread, although I haven't tried it yet, I believe it has solved a major issue I was having... getting the computer to see the embroidery machine. I just picked this machine up (got a great deal) so I'm very new to the embroidery industry. I understand now that because the machine is so old, things are a little more 'primitive'. Thank you for this.

However, I have a new question that isn't about connecting the machine, but I'm hoping someone here might be able to help. Maybe it deserves its own thread, but I'm hoping the people with an 820 will be notified and hopefully be able to offer some advice. 

It's about just turning it on. When I picked the machine up, it was working fine. But when I got it home and plugged it in, one arm just keeps going up and down, but the needle is stationary. The screen reads "select design number" but I can't press any buttons, the only thing that does anything is hitting the emergency stop, and then it starts beeping at me. If I unplug it (or flip the switch on the power box) and plug it back in, it repeats this. I'm hoping someone might know what is causing this and hopefully how to fix it.

I appreciate your time. Thank you.


----------



## Novellus

shiftblank said:


> I have a new question...
> 
> It's about just turning it on. When I picked the machine up, it was working fine. But when I got it home and plugged it in, one arm just keeps going up and down, but the needle is stationary. The screen reads "select design number" but I can't press any buttons, the only thing that does anything is hitting the emergency stop, and then it starts beeping at me. If I unplug it (or flip the switch on the power box) and plug it back in, it repeats this. I'm hoping someone might know what is causing this and hopefully how to fix it.
> 
> I appreciate your time. Thank you.


========
========

Hi...

I just read through your message, and have some input for you...

From what you describe about turning your machine ON.. my working machine does the very same thing on POWER UP...

The "selected" needle arm moves up and down, but the needle itself does not move... it just stays in place...

At this point, there are a limited number of things that you can do with the machine...

1 - the BOBBIN WINDING unit can be made to work.. try moving the Bobbin Winder lever to the UP position (right side of the machine), then pressing the blue "BOBBIN WINDING" button on the console. You should hear the motor spin up, and see the winder shaft (right side of machine) spin. This can be stopped by manually lowering the lever, or pressing the blue button on the console once more.

2 - You can change the selected needle... Press the white "COLOR CHANGE" button, so that the display reads "M" (Manual) and not "A" (Automatic). In "M" manual mode, you can then shuttle the needle selector bar, by using the white left or right buttons, labeled "Manual Needle Bar Selector". All this will do, is shuttle the head assembly left or right... nothing more.

3 - You can use the four white "CENTERING" buttons to position the hoop / or cap assembly (depending on which one is installed).

4 - The "TRIMMING" feature can be made to cycle. With both hands clear of the needle bar, pless the blue "TRIMMING" button on the operator console. This will make the motor spin once, and the selected needle lower into the bobbin holder. As the motor spins, the thread catcher hook will try to grab the thread, and trim it... Even if you don't have any thread in the needle, this function will work.

5 - The white "AUTOMATIC RETURN" button may work.. depending on the position on the hoop / hat holder.

Beyond that... nothing else really works....

Pressing the Red "CLEAR" cutton clears whatever design may have been in the memory, so that means that you don't have a design in place to embroider... 

You only really have one option available to you then... upload a design... 

Contrary to what I've read, there are NO special switches internal to the machine that need to be set... You just need to be in "380" mode (middle switch located at right side of Operator Console). 380 is "Communication with a Computer" via Serial Port.. 330 Mode is "Communication with a Floppy Drive". For the purpose of data transfer from your computer to the machine, set the machine to 380 mode.

To upload a design, prepare your PC's software (both "Wilcom" and "Embroidery Fonts Plus" - to name a couple - will work), and send the design to the machine.. the software on your PC will then wait on the AD820 to initiate the data transfer... (I have a quick test for this if you are interested)...

When ready, at the machine, you need to press the red "CLEAR" button, then number "1" (design number), and then the blue "SET" button...

If all is correct, the data transfer will take place.. you will know this, because the Green/Yellow "DATA SET" light will blink. 

Once the design is 100% uploaded into the machine (without error), that same DATA SET light will remain ON.

If you get a "COMMUNNCATIONS ERROR2" response, then the issue is that you have a communication problem between your AD820, and your computer...

Basically (I believe) that this error is telling you that the machine did not receive information it expected from the computer. (I have a quick test for this if you are interested).

If the desgn uploaded without error, then the "DATA SET" light will stay ON... 

If you are in Manual mode, pressing the Blue "SET" button, the machine's display will show: "EMBROIDERY START OK !!"

If you are in Automatic mode, you'll need to enter the needle number(s) corresponding to the color(s) you want to use, then press "SET", and the machine's display will show: "EMBROIDERY START OK !!"

At this point, pressing the Blue "START" button, will start the sewing, using the current active needle (Manual) or the selected needle(s) (Automatic).

============
============

Remember.. the free "Embroidery Fonts Plus" software uses .DST files... and then "File", "Send To", "Tajima Emb. Machine", and "Via Communication Port". 

Per the instructions earlier in this messsage thread for Embroidery Fonts Plus, you may first need to properly configure your computer's COM port. To do this, go to Windows "Start" (assuming Windows XP), "Control Panel", "System", "Hardware", "Device Manager", "Ports", "Communications Port (COMx) - typically COM1, and "Port Settings".

Bits per Second: 9600
Data Bits: 8
Parity: Odd
Stop Bits: 2
Flow Control: Hardware

For Wilcom, Configuration of the COM port is handled within Wilcom's Machine Manager... use the same parameters as listed above.

======
======

I hope this helps... if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## shiftblank

Thank you very much for this incredibly detailed response. I'm glad to know someone else's machine does the same thing, and very glad to know there's a solution. I will try everything you have suggested and let you know if I have any further issues. I really appreciate you taking the time to explain all of that. Thanks again.


----------



## Novellus

*Re: Toyota 820A - USB Cable*



Novellus said:


> So after resolving my RS232 issues on my Toyota AD820, verifying that the cable described in the post above works correctly, that my computer's COM Port is set correctly (per the threads in this post), ans the both Wilcom and / or Embroidery Fonts Plus are correctly configured on my computer, I was able to succesfully upload embroidery patterns to my Toyota AD820, using either Wilcom, or Embroidery Fonts Plus.


As a side note to all of the Toyota AD820 data communications work I did with my machine...

I realized that some of my computers are not equipped with an RS-232 Serial port (as is the case now with many newer computers), but instead, these have a number of available USB ports...

This often means that designs have to be tediously moved from one computer to the next, which ammounts to an expensive waste of time.

After doing some research and testing, I found and purchaced a nice little USB adapter cable that works perfectly with my Toyota AD820, my Toyota 850 and other machines...

iFit Cables (dot) com Embroidery Cables

It allows me to run my digitizing software on a computer with no Serial port, and use one of it's many USB ports to communicate directly with my embroidery machine. 

I bought two of these units, and now, my one computer easily uploads designs to either of my machines, without switching any wires or cables. Machine selection is accomplished through the application's machine manager. It's great.

In my case, both Wilcom and Embroidery Fonts Plus required only one small configuration change, and then worked perfectly with this cable adapter.


----------



## shiftblank

*Re: Toyota 820A - USB Cable*

Hi Novellus,

Thanks again for your tips, I've got everything connected and I'm now not getting any errors. Using your 'color change' tip was what I have to do to get it to stop moving when I first turn it on, though that doesn't always work and I end up having to turn it off, then on and try again. Weird.

Anyways, I've got Embroidery Fonts Plus configured properly (I believe) and have my COM port setup, I don't get a COMMUNICATION ERROR2 anymore (I was getting them until I configured EFP properly). You said you had a test to see if it was connected, would I be able to get that from you? When I send a file, and tell it what design number it's going to be, I don't get a blinking DATA SET light... but I also don't get an error. So I'm not sure what it's doing. It just stays on asking for the hoop number, which I'm not sure what to put in. It doesn't matter what I enter at this point though, it doesn't do anything when I hit SET.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Novellus

*Re: Toyota AD820 Connections Questions...*

ShiftBlank...

I read through your notes, and I have the following suggestion...

First.. please confirm for me that the operator console on your machine looks like this item:

Toyota AD820 Operator Console on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That's what mine looks like, and if your's does not look like that one, then I may be limited in the help I can give you - since I'm not that familiar with other types of comtroller / software...

What I see in your message that I can immediately help with is the following:



shiftblank said:


> It just stays on asking for the hoop number, which I'm not sure what to put in. It doesn't matter what I enter at this point though, it doesn't do anything when I hit SET.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks!


I want you to look at the RIGHT side of the Operator Console, you'll notice three small switches there...

The top one is labeled "PUSH" it should be a small pushbutton switch. Honestly, right now, I have no idea what this does.. If anyone reading this message has information on the use of this switch, I would be glad if you could take the time to expalin it here, for me and all other Toyota AD820 owners / users.

The second (or middle) switch, labeled "SWITCH 1" . This switch sets the machine's mode to either AMC330 (switch pulled towards the front of the machine), or AMC380 (switched pushed back towards the rear of the system).

AMC330 is the mode to be used if you have Toyota supplied Floppy Disk Reader connected to the "Data" connector at the rear of the machine, and load designs into the machine using floppy disks..

AMC380 is the mode to be used is you are to transfer designs from an application software package, running on a PC (I think that these machines originally came with some Toyota supplied software called AMC380).

So.. to transfer data from your PC, using EFP and the serial cable connected to the DATA port, this switch should be set (toggled) to towards the rear of the system. Then power up the system, and the display on the operator console should read 380 

The third switch (the bottom one), enables the HOOP identification system... If the switch is toggled (pulled) towards the front of the system, you'll be asked to enter a HOOP NUMBER, as one of the entries before you can start to sew a design. Note that in this mode, the yellow "CENTERING" lamp will come on.

Toggle this switch towards the rear (push it), and the "CENTERING " lamp will extinguish, and the software will NOT ask you to enter a hoop number anymore.

I don't know for sure, but these machines came with a set of small hoops that are held in place with a magnet, and I believe that this HOOP option relates to telling the machine which hoop you've installed on the machine... Again.. if someone knows a better answer for this, please share your information.

=======

So.... in my application, BOTH "Switch 1", and "Switch 2" are pushed towards the rear of the system.

I run my machine in 380 mode, and without HOOP identification.

=======



shiftblank said:


> When I send a file, and tell it what design number it's going to be, I don't get a blinking DATA SET light... but I also don't get an error. So I'm not sure what it's doing.


On this one....

When you prepare the AD820 to receive a file, note the following...

1 - generally, you should press the red "CLEAR" button (this will extinguish the yellow "DATA" lamp if it was on), 

2 - then press the number "1" (to enter a design number), and pause here...

On this machine, you only have option to enter a "1" for the design. Other numbers won't work.

3 - go to your PC, and EFP, and send the design to the machine by clicking on: "File", "Send To", "Tajima Emb. Machine", and "Via Communication Port". 

4 - at this point, return to the embroidery machine, and press the blue "SET" button...

This is when the yellow "DATA SET" light will start blinking. It will continue blinking for the duration of the design upload to the machine. 

Once the full design has been succesfully uploaded to the machine, the yellow "DATA SET" lamp will stay ON. 

=====



shiftblank said:


> I don't get a COMMUNICATION ERROR2 anymore (I was getting them until I configured EFP properly).


This is good news, but I may be missing something... I always get a "COMMUNICATION ERROR 2!" fault if the data transfer does not take place in time, or there is a data transfer error...

=====

Finally... if you do get the yellow "DATA SET" lamp to blink during the data transfer, and stay on after a data transfer is completed...

1 - Double check that the machine is in "M" Manual mode (use "COLOR CHANGE" button), 

then...

2 - Press the "blue "START" button to start sewing the design now in the machine's memory. In manual mode, it will use the already selected needle to sew with.

=====

Try the thing listed above, and if you still have issues, I'll send you the quick test I previously suggested...

Good Luck...

Novellus...


----------



## shiftblank

Thanks again for these incredibly detailed tips. I'm so glad I found this thread.

My console does in fact look like that. I do have my switch 1 set to the rear so it's in 380 mode, like you suggested in your previous instructions, but my switch 2 is at the front, so I'll change that when I'm back at the machine later today.

I'll go through the rest of your tips and see if I can get this puppy working. I feel I'm really close.

I'll let you know what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Elle Mae

Hi, I don't know if anyone can help, but I have followed all the great advice in this thread, including the port settings, but I still can't send a design to my AD820. I am using EFP, but when I added the machine in the options screen, it tells me that it can't open com 1. I guess this is the com port 1, but I don't know how to fix this. When I try to send a design, I get the "communications error #2".

Can anyone help.....Please.

Thanks.


----------



## ITManager

Hi all,

I am an IT Support Engineer who has been asked by a client to get their Toyota 820 ESP set up for them. It was demonstrated working before purchase with software other than what the client would like to use.
Currently using generations and Embroidery Fonts Plus.

I have followed all instructions from this forum, however I was given a selection of cables to choose from for the machine. Not sure which are original etc.

When pushing Clear + 1 + Set the machine waits briefly and then gives a communication error 2. This happens with all the cables that I have, also with no cable plugged in at all.

If someone could please assist me with resolving this issue that would be great.

PM or replies direct to the forum appreciated.


Thanks



Steven Richardson


----------



## Novellus

*Re: Toyota 820A*

Hi ITManager...

I've recently spent a lot of time getting my Toyota AD820 to communicate with my computer, so I "believe" that I can help you out with this one...

But... first, I only have experience with Embroidery Fonts Plus, and Wilcom - both of these applications will communicate directly with your machine, and allow you to upload programs. Wilcom, being a much better application works great, but unfortunately, both programs give you very little information about the communication process.

They never report any error conditions.

The "Communication Error #2" fault you see on the machine's console, is telling you that a software handshake was not established between the machine and your application...

So... (you've probably already checked much of this, but I'll go through it again)...

Let us know which application software you are using on your PC.

Does your PC have a Serial Port (if so which com port are you using?, or are using a USB to RS-232 adapter? My system DOES work with such an adapter.

iFit Cables (dot) com Embroidery Cables

Very Importantly - have you / can you verify that the cable that you have running between the PC's serial port, and the sewing machine, is actually a "Null Modem" type of cable...

[media]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/3281867812_4a187da64d_o.jpg[/media]

_PC's Serial Port Configuration:

Baud rate: 9600
Data bits: 8
Stop bits: 2
Parity : Odd
Flow control: hardware_

And then Wilcom and / or Ebbroidery Fonts Plus...

If you have this, then you should be able to get the communications working.

---

Let me know how close to this your set-up is, and we'll go from there.

Thanks.


----------



## ITManager

Hi there,

I have several cables which I have tried.

The customer tells me one of the cables that they have was sold to them by the person that sold them the machine and has used it to get it working.

One of them is a USB to the printer, is this the lead I should be using? I did not try this as the pc is requesting a driver when this cable is attached - and wasn't sure if its after a driver for the cable or for the embroidery machine.

With the USB cable, what configuration is needed? Where do you configure it to communicate?

Sorry I'm now on a tight time frame, if I cannot get this machine working this afternoon, the client is going to purchase some super expensive software and get set up by some one else.

Thanks for the help!!


Steve


----------



## Daan

Hi,

I would like to know how to set up the Toyota 850AD if I connect it to my computer with a serial cable.
I use Pulse-Maestro and stiffi Drive.

Thanx


----------



## apronchic

*Re: Toyota 820A - USB Cable*



Novellus said:


> As a side note to all of the Toyota AD820 data communications work I did with my machine...
> 
> I realized that some of my computers are not equipped with an RS-232 Serial port (as is the case now with many newer computers), but instead, these have a number of available USB ports...
> 
> This often means that designs have to be tediously moved from one computer to the next, which ammounts to an expensive waste of time.
> 
> After doing some research and testing, I found and purchaced a nice little USB adapter cable that works perfectly with my Toyota AD820, my Toyota 850 and other machines...
> 
> iFit Cables (dot) com Embroidery Cables
> 
> It allows me to run my digitizing software on a computer with no Serial port, and use one of it's many USB ports to communicate directly with my embroidery machine.
> 
> I bought two of these units, and now, my one computer easily uploads designs to either of my machines, without switching any wires or cables. Machine selection is accomplished through the application's machine manager. It's great.
> 
> In my case, both Wilcom and Embroidery Fonts Plus required only one small configuration change, and then worked perfectly with this cable adapter.



You mentioned that there was one small config change in EFP that you changed to make USB work. What did you do?

I have the same setup and can use either the serial com cable or a usb like you have but I can't get either of them to work.

You also said you had a test to see if they are communicating, can you send me that test?


----------



## jowsley

Hi, there. I guess I'm trying to revive this old thread, hoping to find a resolution to my problem communicating with my Toyota 820.
I'm new to the forum and found your post from some time ago about sending designs to your Toyota 820 using Embroidery Fonts Plus freeware. I also have a toyota 820, and am having the same issues that you described in your post. I believe I have everything set up as you described...
25 to 9 pin converter
serial to USB converter
USB connected to my IBM laptop
I turned on my toyota, did "Clear-> 1-> Set" on the contol panel, then "File -> send to -> Tajima -> via communications port" in EFP.
I have all the settings correct on my com port, but I am still getting the "communication error2"
Do you have any suggestions for me? 
Also, I'm not sure what you meant in your post about "only 100 stiches at a time"...
Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loloxa

you must use the original cable that came with your toyota before the adapters, the wiring is meant for the toyota embroidery so:
toyota>toyota cable>25to9 pin converter>usb adapter>computer.

I personaly found a very old laptop with a com port and now I'm not using my usb adapters and just the pin converter

If the options in the com port are correct those steps should work ( do for me). the 100,00 stitches at a time is a typo, this machine only takes 10,000 stitches per design.

some info that might help

http://www.pantograms.com/configuringWilcom.asp.


----------



## jowsley

Thank you soooooooooooo much to everyone who posted in this thread!!! I am up and running. It was all a matter of the sequence in which I had my adapters.


----------



## Market-Tee

Just got myself an 820 but no manuals or instructions. Just wanted to say thanks to all of you who have posted here, its helped me get started on the right track... You guys and gals are great.
If anyone knows where i could get a copy of the manual for this machine i would be so grateful ( I am in the uk)..
Thanks again
Mik


----------



## astitchinthyme

Hi I have a Toyota 820A as well, which I just bought second hand to replace an 800 which I have used daily for eight years. I am desperate for a copy of the 820A machine manual, parts list, and service manual. If you have any of these and could scan and e-mail a copy, I would be eternally grateful. I have a programme called Proel which will send designs in the dst format directly to Toyota machines. It is not an ideal solution, but you are welcome to a copy if you wish.


----------



## FatElvis

I would like to know how to center the hat hoop on a Toyota 820. How are the switches set on side of the console? There are three. One is a white push button and there are two toggle switches


----------



## Market-Tee

astitchinthyme said:


> Hi I have a Toyota 820A as well, which I just bought second hand to replace an 800 which I have used daily for eight years. I am desperate for a copy of the 820A machine manual, parts list, and service manual. If you have any of these and could scan and e-mail a copy, I would be eternally grateful. I have a programme called Proel which will send designs in the dst format directly to Toyota machines. It is not an ideal solution, but you are welcome to a copy if you wish.


Looks like we are in almost the same boat, altho I did get a copy of the parts list with mine.I will scan it in as soon as i get a chance but it will take me a while as my workshop is upside down at the moment making room for the new machine. If I have't done it in 3 weeks remind me lol. 
Thanks for the offer of Proel, but luckily mine came with wilcom and drawstitch. Plenty for me to get used to. I did download This http://www.embroiderytools.com/free.htm which is great just to get me started.

Mik


----------



## Market-Tee

FatElvis said:


> I would like to know how to center the hat hoop on a Toyota 820. How are the switches set on side of the console? There are three. One is a white push button and there are two toggle switches


Can't help on the hat hoop yet as i havent got that far but from reading other posts on the forum, The white push switch is a mystery, the next switch down is for the type of data transfer and should be pushed away from you( it has something to do with an old toyota floppy drive) and the 3rd switch should also be pushed toward the back of the machine as it has something to do with the type of hoop you are using. Sorry if the answer is a bit vague but I have read so many posts in the last few days 
If you have a good look through LOLOXA's posts in this thread i thing the full answers are there somewhere along with pictures.
mik


----------



## Market-Tee

One final post for now, Can someone please post a pic or discription of the correct way to thread the 820a. I think I have it right but am getting thread breakage so before I start adjusting everything I want to be sure I have the threading correct.
Thanks
Mik


----------



## Market-Tee

Hi again, follow this link Flickr: Toyota_Expert_850's Photostream and you will find toyota experts scan of the parts manual for the 820. Knew it was there somewhere
mik


----------



## Market-Tee

Ah the joys of my 2nd hand toyota 820. I am determined to get it working properly tho'.
I am still hunting for a copy of the user manual, it would be so handy to have one . At the moment i need to know what size needles it uses so I can order some. I have some new bobbin cases on the way and hopefully these will end my thread breakage problems.
*Motor lock error fix:*
When I first got the machine, mechanically it was fine however after putting it in my workshop, i kept getting motor lock errors.During the move the machine had to be tilted and some oil had dripped from the bottom.
On investigation I discovered that there was actually a lot of oil pooled in the bottom of the machine, probably from the previous owner oiling it too much.
Some of this oil had dripped onto the cables which connect to the sewing motor computer assembly underneath the machine.
All the plugs were soaking in oil, thankfully none had got into the computer enclosure.
I cleaned and dried out all the plugs but still had intermittant lock errors.
Then I decided to open the ribbon cable plugs as they always seemed to have a sheen of oil on them.
This has to be done very carefully as the plugs can break very easily, also mark which is which as the top plug will not fit into the bottom socket and vice versa.
I then discoverd that the oil had seeped into the plug and underneath the black heat shrink just above the plug.
I removed the heat shrink as it was saturated and dried out between the wires and connectors. I then brushed some talc over it all to soak up all the oil. Sewing machine oil is very stubborn.
I left it for about 10 mins and then brushed off all the talc with a small paintbrushe and blew off the remainder with an air duster( do not blow on it as your breath is moist and can cause problems).
Then I re assembled the whole lot and guess what, no more errors.
As you may have guessed the oil had shorted out some of the ribbon cable connectors and was causing the motor errors.
I have posted this huge discription as I may be the only person to encounter this but just in case i'm not, someone else may benefit from my experience.After all, half an hour and some talc is a lot cheaper than an engineer call out lol.


----------



## zeverken

Hi everyone!

I just got my 820 working as it is supposed to.

I am running Embroidery Fonts Plus as software on a Windows 7 computer. The computer has an onboard serial port, that i have connected directly to the machine.

I too had big issues in getting rid of the communication error #2. It worked on a Windows XP, but not on my W7 computer.
I had all the COM1 settings as described in this thread. Also I made sure that COM1 was enabled in BIOS. But still no communication!

So I fiddled a bit with different things, experimenting with this and that... And then suddenly it accepted communications. This is what i changed:

-In BIOS, the parallel port (LPT1) was disabled. I enabled that one, just in case...
-At the COM1 setting screen in W7, there are advanced settings possible. I unmarked the checkbox that says "use FIFO buffers". Don't know what it does, but it works now...

I am pretty sure unmarking the FIFO option did the trick...

Hope this helps some of you out there with problems!

ps: In the 'embroidery machine connections' tab of the options screen i have COM1 selected as com port. Machine brand as Toyota, and the checkbox for 'telemetry' unmarked.


----------



## kylelnsn

Hi all,

Got the comm 2 error, I've got all the settings as described in this thread running windows 7.

When I'm in decostudio I press file then send and all I get is a White blank box with the top bar saying error. 

Any ideas?

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Petronella

Hi 
I am also battling to get my PC to communicate to my Toyota AD850 and Toyota 820 embroidery machines i have done the following : I have a nul modem cabel i have installed new communication serial ports and i am using Wilcom but still i get the message Internal connect error. I have checked my serial port setup and that is right i just dont know what to do next how can i run a test to see if it will send with another program ???


----------



## Antoschke

Hello
I have a problem with toyota 820A
I get an error "Internal Connect Error"
Maybe someone knows something about it.


----------



## Milendasmail

I would love a copy of the software if you still have it. The other things are not working for me at this point.


----------



## FatElvis

Guys and gals, I have a problem with my Toyota 820. When I turn on the machine, all I get the red power light and _ dash on the control panel. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FatElvis

can you send me the test you mentioned above


----------



## extramile

Hi i have a Toyota Expert 820A ESP and recently the machine stops and starts more often than it should and works slowly has someone come across this and whats the possible solution.

Thank you


----------



## FatElvis

extramile said:


> Hi i have a Toyota Expert 820A ESP and recently the machine stops and starts more often than it should and works slowly has someone come across this and whats the possible solution.
> 
> Thank you


I am thinking it is an overheating issue with the board.


----------



## extramile

FatElvis said:


> I am thinking it is an overheating issue with the board.


I have no idea, if that's the case do you have an idea of how much the board would set me back.


----------



## FatElvis

extramile said:


> I have no idea, if that's the case do you have an idea of how much the board would set me back.


 I just used FCS to repair my board. It cost me about $600 when it was all said and done. However I would try to clean the machine out first to better ventilate it.


----------



## extramile

Thank you FatElvis, will try that.


----------



## dumb person

help bought a used Toyota expert model 820 esp anyways the computer will not link up to the machine the computer has pulse 2000 in it but shows no configuration any one have any ideas what to do


----------



## Toyota

Don't mess with fcs machinery


----------



## Baby Embroidery

Hi all, 

Need some help. I have been slowly getting our 820 up and running. It was bought second hand last September and I am just now getting around to getting everything set up. I finally got the machine talking to my computer, but I still get a "communications error 2" after the data transfer is complete. If I turn the embroidery machine off and immediately back on I get the embroidery start ok!! message. Why do I get the communications message? Also, I am not sure how to get the embroidery machine to center itself. I have not had 1 design centered thus far. I am sending the designs from the software program I am using (Embird) as centered but the embroidery machine is not centering them within the hoop. If I need to know the hoop #, how do I know what they are? 

Thanks for any help that can be offered. I have figured out a lot so far on my own and now I am at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Spook

I am also new with a Toyota Expert 820A Esp and has been struggling for a month now in trying to get a design to the machine. I have XP on my pc and has a com port as well as the little black converter to usb. I have been trying both and all I get is Input through PC Bad number. I do not have a manual. I have been using Embird ever since 2005 with all my machine without any problems but sending it to a port connecter to machine is just hanging and nothing happens. I also have EFP but don't know why I cant get a design to the machine or maybe just not knowing what I am doing. Please can anybody help me?


----------



## Spook

I now using windows 7 and just cant get design to machine. The green light flashes and after a while I get die beep with and error. Please can anybody help me


----------

